# Ion auger



## gotskunked (Nov 4, 2009)

I've had my ion auger for a couple seasons now and have been pretty happy with it over all. However, I have recently had an issue breaking blades. A couple weeks ago I notice that one of the blades had broken off right near the outside screw. The company sent me a new set of blades free of charge. I was especially careful with the new set and had a blade break in the same spot as the last one on the second outing. They have broken while cutting holes I believe as I never found the pieces that broke off. I have had several different types of augers over my life and never broken a blade in the past. I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem. When I called the company they said it has not been an issue. They did fortunately agree to send another set of blades to me at no charge. However, if this is a regular problem it could get expensive at $40 a set.


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

never no issue. They're not upside down are they? Even so it shouldn't matter. Have several friends with the same auger and no issues either


----------



## gotskunked (Nov 4, 2009)

Definitely not upside down, can't really explain it very strange.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

U are the second post I have read this month about broken blades. The other post I believe was under lake St Clair and it was not a Ion but he also kept breaking his blades.. Wonder if it is a defect in the metal.?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

There has been way more broken blades this season across all brands this season it seems. 

Not sure what to make of it either.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I read another post a while back about breaking blades when opening up old holes. I could see that as more likely because the auger sometimes grabs pretty good when doing that. After I read that I vowed not to try opening old holes. The auger cuts so fast I don't see why you would need to anyway. I got my Ion the end of January and I broke the plastic blade protector right away. I might have caught it on the 5th wheel rails in my truck. I e-mailed the company and they sent me a new one.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I read another post a while back about breaking blades when opening up old holes. I could see that as more likely because the auger sometimes grabs pretty good when doing that. After I read that I vowed not to try opening old holes. The auger cuts so fast I don't see why you would need to anyway. I got my Ion the end of January and I broke the plastic blade protector right away. I might have caught it on the 5th wheel rails in my truck. I e-mailed the company and they sent me a new one.


----------



## rayc (Feb 26, 2014)

Could also be due to where the blades are made,, china?


----------



## kylegor (Mar 15, 2015)

Hockey9019 said:


> never no issue. They're not upside down are they? Even so it shouldn't matter. Have several friends with the same auger and no issues either


agree with this post.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Season one is done with my new ION. No issues at all. Works as advertised and all the boys I fish with have "tool envy".


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I ran an Ion for the first time last week and I was impressed to say the least. 

Sorry to hear about the broken blades...that is a head scratcher.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

There is no question the Ion is a great auger. I am concerned about the blades. I don't believe it has anything to with the auger they are attached to..


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I am just curious. Will it still make a hole with a broken blade or are you done fishing for the day? I would suck to be fishing far from home and have to quit because of a broken blade. Maybe I should carry a spare set?


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got two Ion's have had this issue. Is something on the auger bit bent/ broken?


----------



## gotskunked (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry for late reply but nothing appears to be bent and nothing broken. That was my first thought was that the angle was off but it was cutting extremely well which would tell me the angle was not off and it does not appear to be off when looking at it. Yes the auger actually still cut quite well with the broken blade both times it happened. I probably cut 14 or 15 holes with the broken blade this last time.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

That's good to know. No worries on late reply. I won't need it until at least December.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ive drilled probably over a thousand with mine and broke a blade on my last trip out.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

6Speed said:


> Season one is done with my new ION. No issues at all. Works as advertised and all the boys I fish with have "tool envy".


Mines still going strong so I thought I'd bump this old thread. I've fished only five full days this season without a single charge and drilled over 150 holes and the battery still says its fully charged. Maybe it's broke?!

I did talk to a battery expert at Ford and found out the best way to care for the lithium battery. I saw the data to support it myself and found that the best way to store the battery in the off season is to leave it with half a charge. I didn't bother to read the ION manual but did what he said and it still runs like brand new. 

Using an electric auger also seems to increase the chances of snagging a gill on the first drop of the jig in a new hole for some reason. Those Jiffy's sure are loud on the ice!


----------



## CCOIPEL (Feb 17, 2012)

Im glad this Ion Auger is getting great reviews Im sold on it!! But I hear keep the battery warm. Is this true? Can I leave it outside my shanty while im fishing and it will be just fine? Or donI have to bring it in. Im stating the obvious here, its meant for Ice fishing so..... It should be fine


----------



## rathrbfishn (Mar 21, 2015)

Batteries perform better when warm. Room temperature is optimal.


----------

